# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  SRK shoots for ad despite fever.

## shahzaibpki

SRK shoots for ad despite fever.




> Shah Rukh Khan is known for his professionalism and the superstar proved his commitment to work recently when he went to shoot for a toothpaste ad despite having fever.
> Shah Rukh, the new brand ambassador of Pepsodent toothpaste, had to shoot for its latest ad campaign Pappu and Pappa at Filmcity for three days. 
> Even though Shah Rukh was down with 104 degree (Fahrenheit) fever, he made sure that it did not affect the shooting schedules. The actor made it a point to shoot for the campaign instead of cancelling it, said a source. 
> Shah Rukh has teamed up with child artist Keval and had to give multiple shots till his young co-star got it all right. 
> Shah Rukh did not complain throughout the long hours of shoot besides the numerous takes he was made to go through, said the source. 
> The ad is about a father-son relationship and on the sets Shah Rukh behaved a perfect dad encouraging Keval at every cut, pepping him if he would get bored.

----------

